# Cutest Face Contest!!!



## Skyler

OK, I have a new digital camera and Im going puppy crazy with it. I thought we could have some fun and have a "Cutest Puppy Face Contest"! I took this one of my little Chihuahua named Sage today and I think it will win  

Nah, they are all cute and Ill add some of my new Border Collie pup later. Upload those cute little faces, have fun and enjoy!!!

Here is little Sage (aka: My Little Skeeter) Im all guy but this little girly dog has melted my heart! And yes, when her tail is wagging a mile a minute she still looks that sad...LOL


----------



## Durbkat

Here is my shih tzu Snoopy,


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I'll give this a try..

Teddie Ruxpin also a Shih Tzu








Buster Brown a Chocolate Lab/Doberman








Duncan a Heeler mix; He's not to good with head shots.








Mahalo a Corgi/Malamute..Think Malamute with short legs.









BTW I love sage's nose. She looks to be a doll!


----------



## Jaylie




----------



## digits mama

All these cute faces in one thread?! Cooooolll!


----------



## contramyn

SO CUTE!!

I am so gonna take pics of my cookie tomorrow and post them


----------



## SMoore

Here is my little Pandora (not so little anymore, she is 6 months old now).


----------



## Jaylie

Lol, so who's voting?? I think whoever votes can't post their own dog...Because, well, duh everyone thinks THEIR dog is the cutest!


----------



## Skyler

Jaylie said:


> Lol, so who's voting?? I think whoever votes can't post their own dog...Because, well, duh everyone thinks THEIR dog is the cutest!


That lab of yours is certainly in the running...what a beautiful dog and wonderful eyes! Maybe we could get the mods to vote!?! Suggestions everyone?

Well, we have a lot more pups to get posted yet so lets get those furry little faces up here!


----------



## Jaylie

Skyler said:


> That lab of yours is certainly in the running...what a beautiful dog and wonderful eyes!


Haha, thanks! I definately think so too! 

Hmm, maybe someone who doesn't have a dog? Like SillyLilyKitty!


----------



## xxxlisaxxx

My Bet Is On Snoopy Winning, What A Cute Face That Is:d 

Well Here Are My 2, Blackie & Max - There Is Nothing Like A Face Of A Sammie Puppy!!


----------



## sillylilykitty

Aww! Their all so cute everyone! I'll vote, but are you going to make a poll after everyones posted their dogs pictures or are we all just going to say who we vote for? You could make a poll and instead of posting all the pictures up in that thread you could just put a link to this thread.


----------



## nlkeple

Skyler said:


> Maybe we could get the mods to vote!?! Suggestions everyone?


The mods cannot vote because they have some really cute dogs that need to have their pics up here as well ....maybe just the rule is you can't vote for your own dog?


----------



## LeRoymydog

Here he is... the cutest... (I know I've posted this pic before, but I like it).

Although, I'm partial to Beavis... where is his picture?


----------



## Roscosmom

As Rosco's mama...I can't resist! Although the competition is mighty tough!


----------



## Jaylie

nlkeple said:


> The mods cannot vote because they have some really cute dogs that need to have their pics up here as well ....maybe just the rule is you can't vote for your own dog?


Yeah, sounds like a good rule...Can't vote for your own dog!


----------



## MuffinsMom

Everyones dogs are so cute! I love the pictures.


----------



## MegaMuttMom

Normally I think Cherokee is more handsome than cute but sometimes, he makes the cutest faces. So far I never have the camera when he's being super cute so this is the best I have


----------



## Skyler

OK - So with good suggestions here it is:

No Voting On Own Pup

A Seperate Poll Thread will be created and linked to this one and anyone can vote

The winner gets the credit for having the cutest pup on the forum!

There are still tons of pics out there - Im sure of it. Lets keep those cute little furry critters coming!


----------



## digits mama

I think Cherokee is super cute..Just look at those big button eyes! Those make me melt


----------



## Skyler

Here are a few of little Koda. Sorry they arent the best but he is just too wiggly and wont stay still..LOL


----------



## MegaMuttMom

Awwww thanks Digits mama, I will give him a butt scratch from you 

I don't know, are puppy pictures cheating???? Too cute for words.


----------



## Skyler

MegaMuttMom said:


> I don't know, are puppy pictures cheating???? Too cute for words.




Hehehehe....With all of the stiff competition I had to pull out the secret weapon - Puppy Pictures!  Little Koda will be 9 weeks old on Sunday. But dont let the pictures fool you...he his pure evil...LOL


----------



## honeybear

Here is my girl Honey when we first got her in June









And here she is now at 8 months


----------



## FriendsOfZoe

I think I've got this one wrapped up.


----------



## Durbkat

Some pics before Snoopy got his hair cut ^


----------



## Ella'sMom

Oh Jaylie he is the cutest...I think I would vote for him. My heart melts just looking at him.

Here is my Ella.


----------



## Max'sHuman

OK, have to enter some pics of my Maximus:


----------



## SammyDog

Jaylies and LeRoy


----------



## Skyler

I just love those scruffy looking pups as they just have such a personality to them. Thats one good looking pooch you have there.


----------



## Lorina

Everybody's got such cute faces! I love LeRoy's underbite. I have a thing for underbites.

Not a puppy, but still dang cute, here's Beavis. What he lacks in number of eyes, he makes up for in poise. 

After rolling on the ground with his ball, with a little leaf stuck in his ear hair.










Showing the most magnificent tail, and the ball he was playing with.










And after eating snow.


----------



## Inga

I know we are all partial but c'mon THIS IS A CUTE FACE! LOL


----------



## Inga

Beauty is of course, in the eye of the beholder. LOL


----------



## Max'sHuman

You know, Inga, I was reading For the Love of A Dog and Patricia McConnell was talking about how dog's facial expressions could convey disgust and I laughed because all I could think about was your boy's face when he smells cigarette smoke....love that face!

Oh, and Skyler, Max says "Thanks!!!"


----------



## nlkeple

Inga, I don't think I have seen pics from you before, and oh my they are such great faces!!!! How cute!!


----------



## Jaylie

Here's some more of "A" Blitz!!




























Gotta love that puppy butt.


----------



## Jaylie

And the beautiful Jaylie.


----------



## Jaylie

One more...Blitz at The Home Depot


----------



## Skyler

Jaylie this is the Cutest *Face* Contest......*FACES!!!* LOL










*Here is Koda's stately backside.*


----------



## Jaylie

Hahaha, ya, oops! Forgot! Well, Blitz's behind is pretty cute too!


----------



## Durbkat




----------



## Darkmoon

Igna!!!!! Why did you have to post thoses photos... they make my heart melt everytime I see them... Such a sweet cut puppy!

Well, Heres mine:


----------



## Skyler

Jaylie said:


> Hahaha, ya, oops! Forgot! Well, Blitz's behind is pretty cute too!


Yes it is. Makes me just want to give him a few sturdy pats after a scratch behind the ears


----------



## FriendsOfZoe

Darkmoon said:


>


Oh my gosh, this one is hilarious!!


----------



## sheltiemom

Frosty at 10 weeks:










Ripley at 5 weeks, still at the breeders house:










Ripley at 9 weeks:


----------



## Skyler

*Sage said she is gonna win and she's dressin for a fight...LOL*


----------



## RonE




----------



## ru66erduckc0nv0y

There's a lot of tough comptition but...

My Remi is the cutest face, paws down!


----------



## mrsd211

Love the first picture, very cute! 

Here's a picture of one of our past dogs, Maynard. I guess he thought he could fit through the cat door.










And one of my Maggie tormenting the cat, but trying to look innocent when she was caught...


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

RonE said:


>


Oh I love both of those pictures!! That *NOSE*; what can I say I love dog noses..

And Darkmoon I love that first picture, you can see of the personallity he has.


----------



## mrsd211

another one of Maggie being a pest to Milo, she started the day I brought her home... but just look at her "I'm not doing anything" face! 










Pippa as a new arrival in our home with her "surrogate" litter mates...










Maggie and Pippa, instead of referring to them as Yorkies, we have changed thier breed to Dorkies, since they are such dorks most of the time! 










Maggie being told she can't go to Grandma's house because of the new kittens...


----------



## mrsd211

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Oh I love both of those pictures!! That *NOSE*; what can I say I love dog noses..
> 
> And Darkmoon I love that first picture, you can see of the personallity he has.


Agreed... I love the nose one! very cute!


----------



## josiesmom

I too will pull out the puppy photos, although in this photo she was only 4 months, so it's only really been two months ago.. LOL.. everyones photos are so adorable... adding my cutest faces... 












This one you can clearly see her different facial expression, like mom what are you doing with that thing in your hand telling me to hold still.. ha..


----------



## Skyler

Awww, what a face. Is that a Border? I love this picture.....and those eyes remind me of someone.....I dont know why but Arnold Schwartzenegger comes to mind  










EDIT:

OK, now thats just not fair..LOL


----------



## Durbkat

mrsd211 said:


> another one of Maggie being a pest to Milo, she started the day I brought her home... but just look at her "I'm not doing anything" face!


Did you have to help her get up on the window ledge or was she able to jump up there?


----------



## Veltish

Well ive got 4. 2 of gauge and 2 of Cameron





































all the little faces...SO DARN CUTE!!!! i love these contests!!!


----------



## ChrissyBz

Alright I'm throwing my hat in the ring. I've got to have some kind of odds with 6 dogs. The competition's pretty stiff but I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Easy

SMoore said:


> Here is my little Pandora (not so little anymore, she is 6 months old now).


Wow, i'm a sucker for German Shepherds and this one is quite a beauty. I really love the markings on your girl there. Would love to see updated pictures!


----------



## SMoore

You are in luck that I get bored with photoshop and make things. Here are some recent pictures.











Oh and in the one pic she is walking away from the scene of a crime (unpacking all my clothes her own way). We had just moved in and while walking up stairs I found her digging through my things unpacking one garment after another. It was quite amusing.


----------



## Inga

Alright, lets face it these are all cute faces. LOL I have seen a lot of butts in the cutest faces contest here. HM, We might have to start a different contest.


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom

Patrick at about 7-8 weeks old.








Patrick at about 10-11 weeks old.








Patrick just hanging out. You can see his beautiful light brown eyes.








Patrick right after a bath with curly hair and droopy eyes and his big nose.


----------



## CrazyDog

OMGosh!!! All these cute faces make me melt!

I would like to nominate two doggies too. First of coarse my little LULA! How can you resist this face?!?!









After a long day of playing









Smiling for the camera









Sleeping


----------



## CrazyDog

.....Next I would like to nominate Rio. She is my mother and father in laws doggy. She is an APBT and Lula's best friend and partner in crime. Lu and Rio see each other at least two times a week to play and cause trouble. J/K They are both great doggys!
Meet Rio!









Rio again...Do you see the resemblance between Lu and Rio? J/K They are not even blood related but everyone always seem to think so. HEHE!!


----------



## sheplovr

*A Week Old W. German Shepherd Puppy.*


----------



## sheltiemom

Ripley says, "Take that!"


----------



## Mudra

My boys wearing their halloween costume








Back when they were puppies


----------



## rogueslg71

that is my baby Arisu. looks like shes trying to say something


----------



## FilleBelle

Rogue, what kind of pup is Arisu? She cracks me up!


----------



## rogueslg71

FilleBelle said:


> Rogue, what kind of pup is Arisu? She cracks me up!


hehe i know i laughed when i saw that picture too lol shes a lhasa apso


----------



## mrsd211

Skyler said:


> Awww, what a face. Is that a Border? I love this picture.....and those eyes remind me of someone.....I dont know why but Arnold Schwartzenegger comes to mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now thats just not fair..LOL


Maynard is a border collie and austrailan shepard


----------



## mrsd211

Durbkat said:


> Did you have to help her get up on the window ledge or was she able to jump up there?


If i remember correctly, I think I put her up there.


----------



## Shaina

Kim all abandoned when she was still at the rescue :









Trying to figure out why this crazy lady took her home, dunked her in water, and is now using some flashing thing at her:


----------



## Mdawn

Photobucket is refusing to cooperate with me about uploading some new pictures of my two so I have to go with older pics.

With all the stiff competition, I'm pulling out Uallis's puppy pictures: HAHAHA!!



















More recent:



















Eddie's next....


----------



## Mdawn

Eddie as a puppy...




























^Following the butt theme....LOL!!

One of them together:


----------



## Inga

MDawn, that picture of Eddie and Uallis is a hoot. Poor Kim looks like Baths are not her favorite thing. LOL They are all cute pictures. All lucky dogs to be so loved by their people.


----------



## Mdawn

I really love that picture of Eddie and Uallis and have it on the refrigerator. I just wish it wasn't taken half in the shade. It's hard to make out Eddie's features in it. It was taken quite awhile ago. I think Eddie was at the time slightly taller than Uallis. Uallis now towers over Eddie. As a matter of fact, I've seen Eddie just walk right underneath Uallis and only have to slump down a little to fit. He looks puny next to the giant Mastiff....

Kim's ears are priceless!!


----------



## Shaina

Inga -- I love the puppy pictures...he's definitely one of the cutest puppies I've seen. 


mrsd211 -- That picture with your puppy on the ledge with the cat is adorable! I was very impressed that he even followed that cat up there, until I saw you "helped" a bit


----------



## Inga

Thanks Shaina I think he is pretty cute as well. Turns out he is a bit of a Clepto though. He had his first outing today at Petco. There were mobs of people there since it was pictures with Santa today. He did great! Greeted dogs and people alike. Practiced sits, healing, downs and recalls. He did very well but.... Every so often he would snatch stuff off the shelf and try to take it with us. He snatched a scrunchies with Christmas bells and ran around like a lunatic. I had him leashed of course and had to real him in like a fish because he was going nuts with that little thing. People were laughing like crazy. I love that he has personality. That is exactly the types of things my Inga always did too. She was known all over for her sense of humor. I am ecstatic that this guy seems to have a great sense of humor as well.


----------



## Puppy_love_122

^ Shadow as a puppy








^all growed up @ 9 yrs old








^Shadow again


----------



## Puppy_love_122

^ Belle puppy








^ Belle at 8 yrs old








^^ hows that for a cute face LOL


----------



## Mdawn

Puppy_love_122 said:


> ^ Belle puppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ hows that for a cute face LOL


Now that puppy picture is CUTE!!!!

And the last picture is hilarious......why was she making that face?


----------



## poodlenuts

Lou & Coop


----------



## FriendsOfZoe

Mdawn said:


>


I think this pic of Uallis wins...now THAT is a face to die for! I LOVE it!

ETA: I just noticed the duct tape on his bed in the background, which made me laugh even more...he seems to be saying, how come you just didn't get me a new bed for my birthday? Why'd you make me wear this stupid hat instead?


----------



## Lorina

I agree. Uallis in the hat is the winner. 

"Where's the cake? You said there'd be cake. Mommy lies."


----------



## KumoES

You know you want to melt into those beautiful brown eyes.... and who can resist the (slightly fuzzy) omghappypuppy look? >_>


----------



## Jaylie

Lol, seeing as theres even STIFFER competition, I have to add more!!

Blitz and Harley, taken TODAY at the Guide Dog annual Christmas Puppy Party.










Blitz with his santa hat on. (Pictures with Santa soon to come...Just have to get them in email!)










The regal Walden watching over Blitz. (Walden is a three year-old graduated guide.)










Cute face at the party.


----------



## Jaylie

Getting ready for the party by taking a bath.










Killer eyes.


----------



## puppooch2

adorable dogs everyone! here's my tribute


----------



## AkiraleShiba

Here is our baby Shiba Inu ... The cuttest little monster


----------



## Mdawn

FriendsOfZoe said:


> I think this pic of Uallis wins...now THAT is a face to die for! I LOVE it!
> 
> ETA: I just noticed the duct tape on his bed in the background, which made me laugh even more...he seems to be saying, how come you just didn't get me a new bed for my birthday? Why'd you make me wear this stupid hat instead?


The hat was actually for Eddie's birthday when he turned 1 year old in October.


----------



## ozzy

Oh wow too many cute faces to choose! I have to throw a couple in because I love this thread..


----------



## Durbkat

Snoopy with Santa ^


----------



## adoggonebakery

Obviously I am very biased in this category!!! 

My baby boy - Boomer









Sad eyes - 









AND...My 4 lb rockstar









As a baby -


----------



## adoggonebakery

My non-dog cute face...My favorite suggie (sugar glider) - Homestar Runner


----------



## Jen D

Best picture would of been a better thread only b/c all dogs are great and cute. Some of the picture are outstanding! Even if a person had an ugly dog, (I have had a few), would still have a great chance!


----------



## Demetria06

Ok, I am totally *not* in the competition...cause I know my Abbie is cute lol...but I wanted to come and post her cutest face photo!

This is my current favorite cute Abbie Face!


----------



## Lorina

I gotta vote for Digits Mama's Puddles and her "come hither" look.


----------



## Skyler

OK everyone...time is running out!!! The last post before voting can be made on this Wednesday at midnight. The voting post will be made in this forum on Thursday in the morning and then let the voting begin!

I thought I had this one in the beginning but there is some seriously stiff competition out there


----------



## Jen D

LeRoymydog said:


> Here he is... the cutest... (I know I've posted this pic before, but I like it).
> 
> Although, I'm partial to Beavis... where is his picture?


Beavis kicks butt! But I have to go with my breed American Bulldog and what an under bite! Go LeRoymydog you got my vote!


----------



## Mel-d

Toby smiling for the camera








The "I'm a good doggie" face








My favorite picture of Ky!








And the "I hate you for giving me a bath" face


----------



## trapspeed

How about Jack?

http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc09820rh0.jpg


----------



## Jaylie

Skyler said:


> OK everyone...time is running out!!! The last post before voting can be made on this Wednesday at midnight. The voting post will be made in this forum on Thursday in the morning and then let the voting begin!
> 
> I thought I had this one in the beginning but there is some seriously stiff competition out there


We already started the voting...Sorry!!

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/18250-who-has-cutest-dog-4.html#post165934


----------



## north runner

georgia


----------



## eezzeee




----------



## LMH

Oh my goodness-everyone's dog is sooo cute. I love dogs, they are so innocent.here's my innocent guy


----------



## Rough_Collies2008

I believe I could easily own every dog on here! 

Riley at 6 weeks still at the breeder










Here is Riley at 18 weeks posing for the camera



















and Aspen...Not a puppy picture as I have to go find her old ones. For now here she is.


----------



## Lonewolfblue

Here's Betty......


----------



## ChrissyBz

Cookie at 8 weeks.


----------



## lilylow

Inga's rottie faces are just so adorable...i'm a sucker for an adorable rottie pic!

heres some of oscar


----------



## IslandMutts

Cuda and my not so cute leg.


----------



## 7fourlegkids

Here's one of my 7 "kids".


----------



## RedBird

LadyBird at 6weeks....









When she looks down, she can barely see out of her eyes....lol









Just waking up....


----------



## Mdawn

RedBird said:


> LadyBird at 6weeks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When she looks down, she can barely see out of her eyes....lol



HAHAHA!!!


----------



## 5dogsandahuman

Here's my shot at it!

Cash Bentley









More to come!


----------



## 5dogsandahuman

Trooper

















Squidgy


----------



## 5dogsandahuman

Bella

























Cash Again


----------



## 5dogsandahuman

Molly


----------



## Durbkat

This is my favorite pic ^


----------



## Vixen16

RedBird said:


> LadyBird at 6weeks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When she looks down, she can barely see out of her eyes....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waking up....


RedBird.... Can I have Lady Bird?!! lol ((no affence to everyone else)) But she is the Cutest Dog ive ever seen!!!! I love how Enormous her Ears are compared to her Head!!!! And also.. what a Beautiful name!


----------



## tipsysmama




----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis

What mother couldn't put this face in a contest????


----------



## Mdawn

Are we doing this contest again? And if we are, am I allowed to enter Uallis in it even though he won last time?


----------



## LittleMoonRabbit

Puppy: 










Now:


















I love all these cute faces!!!!!! Together, we all have some of the best looking dogs in the world, lol.


----------



## crazydays

If this happy girl doesn't make you smile then what about this?????


----------



## Kiira

If this happy girl doesn't make you smile then what about this?????








[/QUOTE]

LOL!!!  I love her beard...


----------



## crazydays

Thanks- we are trying to work it so that it looks like a goatie!!!


----------



## Kiira

My apologies, I love her 'goatie'!


----------



## digits mama

Spudfan....The Bull terrier is number one on the "List of breeds I wanna meet before I die" 

That is one of the coolest looking dogs. I used to have spuds all over my walls as a kid growing up..Much to moms dismay...But really I loved Spuds..not the beer.



These pictures are some of the cutest dogs in the world here!


----------



## Dookie

Sorry, I've been posting the same pictures around this forum of my puppy, but once again, here's that cute face.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

Milton Mush


----------



## Equest94

Sabina: my GSD/"Lab" mix








^^^ she looks like a cartoon here (she got a little too close to the camera, giving her a pit of a bubbly/blocky appearance)








^^^ Aww, so depressed! (I was packing to go back to college)

Sasha: our Maltese that we lost this past June








^^^ picking me up from college - lol! She'd always find a place to cram into amongst all my stuff (idk what's with the tongue...but that's a trick few can do.)


----------



## Ella'sMom

My Ella.................


----------



## 4dogs3cats

Ok these 2 go hand in hand


----------



## thegirlpoms

New to the site and I know I have 3 cute faces to show.


----------



## Schnauzerlvr

Hunky Hank


----------



## Skyler

Holy Old Threads, Batman! 

I started this back in early December...LOL


----------



## sw_df27

Alexis in the Recliner she's not suppose to be in lol!!









Havoc trying to use her brain power to make me get up and go play with her lol!!









havoc being goofy!


----------



## LittleFr0g




----------



## duck_girl

Okay, I know I've posted this everywhere, but....


----------



## Lonewolfblue

Here's a couple for ya.......


----------



## dcsmith

He may not be the cutest but he's pretty darn close, at least in this pose. Click on the image to make it larger.


----------



## kaazebrabeads

Here's Sam! He definately knows how to make the "cute" face to get himself carried!

Love all the dogs!


----------



## reinawolf360

hows THAT for a cute face?


----------



## reinawolf360

Roscosmom said:


> As Rosco's mama...I can't resist! Although the competition is mighty tough!


his eyes are trippy but he is cute


----------



## mr.b

sorry guys!








&









and if i have to vote for a dog other than my own it hands down goes to boomer the red&white boston!
so ridiculously cute!


----------



## j.le

Logan


----------



## allison

Ozzy is a little camera shy... it's hard to get him face on...




















I just love that boy


----------



## Soleris

I know its a too late, but just wanted to show you the true winner. =)


----------



## gooberlx

poodlenuts said:


> Lou & Coop


Wow, excellent pictures. The grittyness and setting makes me think about messenger dogs during WWI trench warfare.


----------



## Dwayners




----------



## jbray01

wow..some pretty tough competition, but lets give Rosie a shot...


----------



## Roscosmom

reinawolf360 said:


> his eyes are trippy but he is cute


Those are eyes full of trouble! In the first pic he is saying "I.am.going. to.BITE.you!" and in the second "I don't know what you're saying but I am going to jump up and rip your SHIRT!"
Phew, those puppy days were tough


----------



## terrier

Isn't he cute?!








http://www.iblogpet.com/?p=24


----------



## MeganFex

Thought i'd show off my adorable new pups cute face!!


----------



## musicmom116

I'm in, here is one of Dallas............







[/IMG]


----------



## dcsmith

poodlenuts said:


> Lou & Coop


If this was a real contest, I would vote for yours.


----------



## dcsmith

My favorite model, Mable. Click on the image to make it larger.


----------



## Tiggadyrue

There are some cuties here, I have to throw my boy in......


----------



## dcsmith

Dwayners said:


>


That's a good looking animal.


----------



## dcsmith

We are all proud of our dogs here. Some of our pictures are a little weak.


----------



## Jenna09

Barney 14 years old - Shih Tzu









Lola 2 years old - Shih Tzu









Gibson 1.5 years old - Boston Terrier Mix









Fibi 1.25 years old - Chihuahua Mix










Jenna


----------



## Jenna09

continued....

Pearl 12 weeks old - Boxer









Jenna


----------



## rosemaryninja

poodlenuts said:


> Lou & Coop


Sorry to veer off-topic, but what breed is that?


----------



## Criosphynx

"holy ancient thread batman!"







rosemaryninja said:


> Sorry to veer off-topic, but what breed is that?


I've wondered that too. The OP of the photos hasn't logged in since february. Those photos are rockstar.


----------



## irzi

another pic cant do harm
















well his owner says he is cute.... i will let you decide


----------



## TheBear




----------



## Hallie

I know this is really late but I might as well! i hope there is no age requirement, because I believe a little pup could take on an adult  this is my little girl molly as a tiny pup, you just can't beat the "get the flash out of my face" look!
















there is that same look! i think I had the cutest puppy in the world


----------



## nekomi

Here are my favorite shots of Willow's adorable mug...


----------



## musicmom116

This sure is an old thread. Maybe we should do another contest!! May the cutest dog win!! Or should I just say Dallas will win LOL jk. All of our dogs are just darn cute. However, I want to steal "Thebear's" puppy!!


----------



## TheBear

Lol, Thanks but you can not have him.


----------



## musicmom116

TheBear said:


> Lol, Thanks but you can not have him.


Awww, But that's ok, my hubby would probably not appreciate another dog so soon anyways.


----------



## PatriciaLynn

Here's a few of Champ's puppy pics. We got him at 13 weeks old so we missed the tiny puppy pics. I think Champ is the cutest puppy!


----------



## atterberrypm

Just try to beat this for cuteness. My boy Stu as a puppy 

[


----------



## nekomi

Not to hijack the thread - but doesn't this fellow look a lot like Lou and Coop, the beautiful dogs that Poodlenut posted?  I wonder what breed they are, too...

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12198252


----------



## lazzara8478

Heres Uli










Heres Sophia when she was younger... A couple of my Favorite pics


----------



## K8IE




----------



## DobManiac




----------



## TanksDad

Maybe not as cute as some of the fluffy dogs, but here goes...


----------



## redbassetlover

I have to bring in the bassets to this contest









4 months 









Frog Legs..haha


















Mr. Pesonality..HA


----------



## sinjin

This is Jouet my Shih Tzu


----------



## chinadollesther

Pooh the pomeranian


----------



## Instinct

All of these faces are making me melt!  

How about a few of Roxie as a puppy...

*I am just an innocent little puppy*








*Don't look at me, I did nothing.*








*Ma, Nikki's bum is blocking my view!*


----------



## GregE

Here is Allie, our miniature schnauzer


----------



## wylie1

Hi,
Here is my 2 year old "Pebbles"


----------



## woadiestyle

my turn! ^ ^

rocky at 10 weeks 8lbs


----------



## Melissa_Chloe

Rinaldo - 6 1/2 weeks - 11 lbs












Chloe


----------



## larisa

Here is my little Lora


----------



## loveshihtzus

Stoli....my Shih-tzu


----------



## Krit

My Spanksterdoodle!


----------



## Trelaboon

poodlenuts said:


> Lou & Coop


Those are without a doubt the coolest dog pictures i've ever seen. Too bad i'm noticing them like a year after they were posted


----------



## deege39

Here's Donatello contribution. : P


----------



## abalinka




----------



## woadiestyle

I love this one, the expression is so funny. 

He is like "......hmmmm you don't saaaaay"


----------



## 123fraggle

Just kidding, not really so cute, but we love him anyway!


----------



## nitrojedi

hello there, here is my entry George the 14 month Dogue De Bordeaux


----------



## Tricia_88

​ Here is my sweet Sassy I just lost. She was only six. Monty is my buddy. He is 8 now.


----------



## rosborn

ok trying this again to post a picture
http://www.dogforums.com/album.php?albumid=360&pictureid=2424

ok the link atleast came up


----------



## rosborn

<a href/ http://www.dogforums.com/album.php?albumid=360&pictureid=2424</a>


----------



## rosborn

after quite a few failed attempts i finally got the pic posted .... not sure how .... sorry about all the forum attempts i was not trying to spam ... just a neebie here ....


----------



## Inga

How is this guy for cute? He is sort of shy about it.









And then, some guys just KNOW they are cute.


----------



## jtm

ha ha here is my "monster"


----------



## Brutus

Brutus...at 3 months old...French Mastiff mix....


----------



## Brutus

Along with my French Mastiff, Lilly my Toy poodle looking cute @ 3 yrs old..


----------



## trentap

well heres my mini schnauzer chip









lol he just got finished eating and was a little tired


----------



## robstaine




----------



## GottaLuvMutts

This is the pic of Kit that landed on petfinder and melted my heart.


----------



## tw1n

Luna tucks her ears back and does a sad puppy face.








Her every day puppy face is just as cute though.


----------



## Lilly's Mom

Lilly's first day in her new home!


----------



## picklesmummy




----------



## LeRoymydog

Is this really a contest? It sure is going to be hard picking out the winner...


----------



## LeRoymydog

Here is my pic...


----------



## StellaKin

Here is Stella:


----------



## Bugsy

My puppy, Bugs.


----------



## PappyMom

Roxy:










Gizmo:










I know he's got his cone on but not many dogs can make the cone look that cute!!


----------



## andreangil

heres my puppy!


----------



## K9companions

My parent's Boston...


----------



## philovance

Since this thread has been revived 

Benji the Manhattan Mutt


----------



## SweetJeannie

This is a really old thread 

However I'm going to post my puppies cutest face.


----------



## Easywolf

lol hi, all are cute, nice pics people!

The Lhasa Apso is Jack, and the Husky-Labrador is Wolf


----------



## Easywolf




----------



## Solomons_Mom




----------



## Easywolf

You win lol! That is one seriously cute little husky hehehe!  What a cutie!


----------



## Wolfiee




----------



## luvntzus

Other than my dogs, I'm voting for Snoopy!!


----------



## kiihara

ohhh i wanna get my cuties up here !!

Zaharu



















Baby Pandora



















more ...


----------



## kiihara

And Adolwolf 




















lol & the "i want it face" this is an old pic ... my baby was only 8 months here !!!


----------



## MyMalteseAndMe

"Baby" at about 4 months


----------



## clarkk41

I'm new to this forum but have to enter my dog in the cute face contest! She's a cutie but I am biased! lol


----------



## jcrattigan6557

MyMalteseAndMe said:


> "Baby" at about 4 months


What an adorable dog! I was looking at getting a dog just like yours just with a different color fur.


----------



## BrittanyG




----------



## MARLHILL JACK

Hows this ? One of my faves


----------



## BetterDog4U

My baby Patchs!!!


----------



## FlamingoFan

Stella's sweet little face always makes me smile!!!!!!


----------



## ooby1kanooby

I really entered a contest. Haha. Click the link below to see the picture (and vote for my dog, Elli, if you want).

http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.cfm?h=4F4D75A151B13648D13EB0111444E851&page=1


----------



## TalerraHybrid

View attachment 10580


View attachment 10581


----------



## alistair_23




----------



## DIRTY PAW

MY PUP ARCHIE BEING SILLY


----------



## snickers mom

OMG I love these long threads with all the great pictures of everyone's doggies! I just have to throw in a pic or two of my little baby, Snickers:

Her EWOK phase when we first got her:










Here she is at almost 6 months:


----------



## sillylilykitty

Luna, our puppy. Shes got the cutest face


----------



## grkkmommy89

my babies


----------



## HersheyBear




----------



## alistair_23

what breed is this guy ... golden mix lab ? ... hershey bear ? 
cause hes extremely cute  i luv these two dogs seperate or even the mix between them


----------



## NCKevin

A month out of the shelter, here's a happy and socialized dog!


----------



## HersheyBear

alistair_23 said:


> what breed is this guy ... golden mix lab ? ... hershey bear ?
> cause hes extremely cute  i luv these two dogs seperate or even the mix between them



He's a shelter-mutt. We did the Mars Wisdom Panel and, if you believe in its accuracy, it said he was a "Cavalier King Charles Spaniel/Dalmatian/Bloodhound/Shar-Pei/Labrador/Flat-Coated Retriever". We just say he's a Retriever mix.


----------

